# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  القانون العراقي الأساسي لسنة 1925

## أم خطاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يبقى القران دستورنا الأول والأخر ........... 




القانون الأساسي العراقي لسنة 1925 
نرجو الأستفادة منه ...............
الملف في هذا الرابط  
http://arabsh.com/do5jzxotmj86.html 

أم خـــASـاب

----------


## hawar zebari

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للمرور

----------

